# ATTN: CNY and ALL Upper NY Herp Lovers...



## upstatenypets (Feb 28, 2008)

I've been looking into starting a group for all herp lovers here in the Upstate NY area. As far as I know there are not many groups like this and I would like to start one. I will be building a website for a start, but after people join and start getting involved I would like to hold actual in person meetings to talk about our beloved herps. 

The purpose of this would be to:

-Share each other's personal experiences

-Learn new experiences and techniques for caring for our pets

-Teaching new owners what you should do and what not to do to care for them

-Of course just to show off our freaky friends is always great to do as well! 

-With a reptile goup in CNY, we can also have people who are interested in owning lizards come see our lizards (cause all us parents love to show them off) and discuss caring for them and their needs. This might help stop people from buying them not knowing what to expect and having them suffer.

Reptiles are wonderful to own but you need to know what you are doing and so many people are getting rid of their herps because they "don't have time for them" however it really comes down to them not knowing what they were getting themselves into when they bought the animal.

So, a group can help if there are people in the group who have reptiles that they want to give up. There will be a network of experienced owners right there to try first, so that they aren't going from home to home with people that realize they aren't as "fun" as they thought! Any ideas or suggestions would be great, I just think these amazing animals deserve a group.

If interested just email me at [email protected] 

Thanks, 

Danielle


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Danielle -

There are several groups in the area already. Just some info on existing groups that may help you.

For Dendrobatids - there is the Greater New York Area Dendrobatid Society (GNYADS). Meetings are held a few times a year. So far the meetings have either been in Ithaca or Buffalo - but we have members that travel from all over NY, OH, PA, and more. There is a thread in this section that details that.

There is the WNY herp society - http://www.wnyherp.org/.

Cornell has a pretty strong herpetology group composed primarily of students.

There was (or maybe still is) an Upstate NY herp group that had occasional meetings in the Syracuse area I believe, but I don't know if that still lives on or not.

Oz


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Alas the New England Frog Group is open to NY'ers as well 

[email protected]

Best,

S


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Actually - you cannot use the email address noted until you actually sign up for the mailing list.

Which you do here: http://groups.yahoo.com/subscribe/NEFG

Thanks though Shawn!

s



sports_doc said:


> Alas the New England Frog Group is open to NY'ers as well
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


----------

